
The mistakes of the past are fast creating a crisis for younger Americans - harambae
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/06/boomers-are-blame-aging-america/592336/
======
jbattle
I do like the atlantic but the way they rewrite their headlines as the page
loads is super distracting. I assume they are AB testing which title is the
most effective, but I see the switch and its jarring

------
blacksqr
"Mistakes"

